# Hacer Un  Emulador ALU



## EddyMalcol (Ene 28, 2006)

Hola a todos, estoy pensando hacer un emulador de un ALU ...
tengo pensado hacer en delphi , existe alguna otra recomendacion en q lenguaje es comodo ?


----------



## maunix (Ene 29, 2006)

EddyMalcol dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos , estoy pensando hacer un emulador de un ALU ...
> tengo pensado hacer en delphi , existe alguna otra recomendacion en q lenguje es comodo ?



Amigo,  que poca información has dado.....
De todas formas en delphi puedes hacer casi cualquier cosa asi que lo considero adecuado.

Saludos


----------



## EddyMalcol (Ene 30, 2006)

Gracias por responder al tema, si que escribí poca información al respecto es que la verdad no se por donde empezar, haber s me ayudas, dime lo primero que tengo que hacer no digo que quiero las cosas de forma facil sé que tengo q investigar y hacer por mi, la verdad que quiero aprender.
Saludos.


----------

